# NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei Arcor Easy BOX A 800 !XBL Spielen nur begrenzt mögl



## Greetz108 (9. Oktober 2008)

*NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei Arcor Easy BOX A 800 !XBL Spielen nur begrenzt mögl*

Hi, 

ich bin neu hier und hab mich mal hier angemeldet, da ich ein Problem hab, mit dem ich nicht mehr klar komme und hoffe auf Hilfe von Euch.

*NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei meiner Arcor Easy BOX A 800 ! Wie öffne ich die Ports bei diesem Router Model in den Einstellungen, damit NAT offen ist ? BITTE UM HILFE !*


Immer wenn ich auf meiner XBOX 360 Online Spielen  will bsp.: PGR 4, dann kommt immer ein als Fehler ,, Netzwerkverbindung überprüfen, da NAT zu strikt eingestellt '' oder so ähnlich beschrieben 
und bricht logischer Weise beim Verbindungsaufbau ab. 

Nun stellt sich also die Frage, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass bei einem Verbindungstest in der XBOX Steuerung, die NAT ,, *offen*'' ist und nicht 
,, *moderat* '' oder ,,* strikt* '' da steht.

Nun habe ich mich ein wenig im World Wide Web erkundigt und auch Erfahrung gebracht, dass bestimmt Ports in den Router settings freigegeben werden müssen.


*UDP 88
UDP 3074
TCP 88*

Hier sind mal zwei Bilder von meinem Rouer in den settings.

ImageShack - Hosting :: unbenanntzc9.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: unbenannt2iv8.jpg

Ich hab auch schon von dieser Seite PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall ein tool heruntergeladen, dass automatisch meine Ports öffnene könnte. 
Wenn nicht mein Router Modell, in den zu auswählenden Router Modellen von verschiedenen Firmen, vorhanden sein würde.
Also nix mit automatisch, manuell 

Weiterhin fand ich auch was im Netz, man solle doch UPnP ,, *aktivieren *''. 
Das hab ich auch gemacht und nun war die NAT endlich ,,*offen* ''. 
Joa alles schön und gut, doch leider blieb die Freude für ca 10 Minuten, 
nun war meine NAT wieder ,,* STRIKT* '' .


Bin echt noch am verzweiflen und ist echt dumm, 
wenn man XBL nur begrenzt genießen kann 

Hoffe auf nutzvolle Antworten von euch.


mfg greetz                                      

ps: den aller gleichen Thread hab ich unter folgenden link in einem anderen Forum gepostet, vllt hilft das ja auch.

VideoGamesZone - Forum - NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei meiner Arcor Easy BOX A 800 ! Wie öffne ich die Ports bei diesem Router Model in den Einstellungen, damit NAT offen ist ? BITTE UM HILFE !


----------



## Hatuja (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei Arcor Easy BOX A 800 !XBL Spielen nur begrenzt*

Hallo,
Ich kenne das Gerät zwar nicht, aber ich würde es folgendermaßen einstellen:
In den Optionen Port Mapping:

Lan IP: Die IP Adresse eintragen, die der XBOX zugewiesen ist
Protokolltyp: TCP
LAN-Port: 88
Öffentlicher Port: 88
Häkchen bei Aktiviert setzten und bestätigen!

dann müsstest du noch einen eintrag hizufügen.

Lan IP: Wieder die IP Adresse der XBOX
Protokolltyp: UDP
LAN-Port: 88,3074
Öffentlicher Port: 88,3074
Häkchen bei Aktiviert setzten und bestätigen.

Es steht zwar oben, dass man mehrere Ports durch Komma trennen kann, bei meinem T-Com Teil funktioniert das aber nicht immer, also ggf. mal letzters einzeln, also je einen Eintrag für UDP 88 und einen für 3074 erstellen.


----------



## tolgab (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei Arcor Easy BOX A 800 !XBL Spielen nur begrenzt mögl*

Hat geklappt! Danke Hatuja


----------



## Tony12 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: NAT ist zu STRIKT eingestellt bei Arcor Easy BOX A 800 !XBL Spielen nur begrenzt*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich kenne das Gerät zwar nicht, aber ich würde es folgendermaßen einstellen:
> In den Optionen Port Mapping:
> 
> ...









Kannst du bitte noch mal erklären wie das für Pc wäre hab den gleichen router


----------

